
Understanding MVVM – A Guide For JavaScript Developers - dwynings
http://addyosmani.com/blog/understanding-mvvm-a-guide-for-javascript-developers/
======
kls
I still prefer events and widgets for UI development. I like to have discreet
widgets that have their own HTML template and then use events for
coordination, I think this promotes looser coupling where items can be dropped
into the page and react to the environment by listening and emitting events. I
think Dojo does this very well, I would like to see the other frameworks
support more encapsulation for wigitized JavaScript/HTML objects.

